# 20th Century Symphonic Masterpieces: Part Seventeen - Pärt's Symphony No. 3



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

20th Century Symphonic Masterpieces: Part Seventeen - Pärt's _Symphony No. 3_



















Pärt wrote this transitional work in 1971, just before a compositional silence of nearly six years from which he emerged with his minimalist-oriented "tintinnabulation" technique, for which he remains best known. In the Symphony No. 3 Pärt rejected the serialist idiom he had pioneered in his Estonian homeland, and turned to a dense, eclectic sound influenced by his study of early music: chant, Machaut, and the Flemish composers of the Renaissance. The work has echoes of everything from Russian Orthodox chant (clearly anticipating the direction in which Pärt would go) to the big string sound of Hovhaness. The composer has called this "a joyous work" that nevertheless was not "the end of my despair and search." The work may not satisfy fans of Pärt's pure, transparent mature language, but for those who wonder about the road he took to get there, it makes fascinating listening.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Such a masterful symphony. What do you guys think of this work?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Ooh. This one I am not sure about. It has got some atmosphere but are you really finding greatness in it? Perhaps I need to revisit.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Enthusiast said:


> Ooh. This one I am not sure about. It has got some atmosphere but are you really finding greatness in it? Perhaps I need to revisit.


I love this work and, yes, I do find greatness within it. The performance that did it for me was Paavo Järvi on Virgin Classics:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I have a recording by a different Jarvi:


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Enthusiast said:


> I have a recording by a different Jarvi:


I own that one, too.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Neo Romanza said:


> 20th Century Symphonic Masterpieces: Part Seventeen - Pärt's _Symphony No. 3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first time I have listened. I like it very much. I definitely hear the essence of chant. This will become a favorite, and I will explore his music more. I can see what he meant by a joyous work. Appreciate this one, thanks for spotlighting it.


----------

